# Seychellen - Praslin - Angelmöglichkeiten???



## jogi2102 (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo ihr,
wir planen im Herbst diesen Jahres auf die Seychellen - genauer die Insel Praslin zu fliegen. 

Nun würde mich interessieren, ob es dort gute Möglichkeiten zum Angeln gibt? Auf einer Website habe ich mal einen Clip zum Thema Fliegenfischen gesehen - schön vom Strand oder Boot aus - war einfach nur traumhaft schön! Mich interessiert nicht unbedingt Big Game, da ich das für einen Tag viel zu teuer finde.

Also, jemand Tipps???


----------



## perrückenjoe (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Seychellen - Praslin - Angelmöglichkeiten???*

soweit ich weiß ist dort das Angeln vom Ufer aus prinzipiell verboten. Aber ganz genau kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern. 
Hast du diesbezüglich schon gegoogelt?

Ich hatte mich vor einigen Jahren auch mal mit derselben Absicht erkundigt und war sehr enttäuscht daß ich nur 2 erlaubte Angelmöglichkeiten herausgefunden hatte: 1. Big Game, 2. Bonefish mit Fliege mit Guide und Hotelbuchung bei diesem ausländischen Pärchen(namen fallen mir nicht mehr ein) für X-Tausend dollar. Irgendwo habe ich dann noch gelesen, daß man ja irgendwelche Fischer anhauen könnte und mit denen auf deren Boot dann zu Angeln, aber da ich anscheinend immer mit fremder Begleitung hätte Angeln müssen, habe ich diese Idee dann ganz verworfen.


----------



## Flatfischer (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Seychellen - Praslin - Angelmöglichkeiten???*

Hallo, die Reviere zum Fliegenfischen auf den Seychellen liegen 300 Kilometer östlich der Hauptinseln auf den Amiranten. Das Fischen dort ist inzwischen unglaublich kostspielig, da es nur ein Hotel auf Alphonse gibt und die tägliche Anzahl der Angler stark limitiert ist. Die anderen Inseln der Amiranten sind Privatbesitz des Kosmetikkonzerns Lóreal und nur über Reiseveranstalter per gechartertem Boot erreichbar. Privates Fischen ist hier strikt untersagt. Kosten? siehe Alphonse.

Ob das Uferfischen auf Praslin verboten ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich würde aber auf alle Fälle eine Fliegenrute der Klasse 8 bis 10 oder eine schwere Spinnrute zum Fischen auf Trevallies mitnehmen.
Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Dart (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Seychellen - Praslin - Angelmöglichkeiten???*

*Seychellen - Praslin *
Sicherlich ein Traumrevier, das ähnlich dem Marlinfischen in Australien zu den teuersten Angelzielen weltweit gerechnet werden muss. Edles Revier für Bonefish und Co.
Ich strapaziere Google nur ungern, aber mit den entsprechenden Suchbegriffen findest du ne Menge Info (english)
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## jogi2102 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Seychellen - Praslin - Angelmöglichkeiten???*

Bleibt mir nur 

DANKE 

zu sagen!

...auch wenn es nicht das ist, was ich hören wollte - aber da könnt ihr ja nichts dafür!

Was ist eigentlich nicht an den Seychellen teuer??? Echt schade, dass man dort nicht einfach mal so die Rute reinhalten kann?!


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Seychellen - Praslin - Angelmöglichkeiten???*

Ist wahrscheinlich alles Natruschutzgebiet, Weltkulturerbe oder sowas, bei solchen Gebieten ja oft der Fall... könnte man vermuten.


----------



## Dart (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Seychellen - Praslin - Angelmöglichkeiten???*



jogi2102 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich nicht an den Seychellen teuer???


....gar nix|supergri
Es ist aber ein überaus erfolgreicher Kurs der dort anvisiert wird, um überwiegend wohlhabenes Klientel anzusprechen (USA und Japan).
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## perrückenjoe (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Seychellen - Praslin - Angelmöglichkeiten???*

mir fällt gerade noch eine Sache ein die vielleicht auch von Interesse ist: 

Falls du irgendwie dennoch (alleine) zum Angeln kommen solltest dann behalte im Hinterkopf, daß gerade um viele tropischen Inseln herum, im Einzugsbereich der Korallenriffe sich mit CIGUATERA verseuchte Fische aufhalten und dies es zu sehr schmerzhaften (Vergiftungs-)Erlebnissen führen kann. Ich hatte mir damals gemerkt, daß man die einheimischen fragen muß ob die in den Riffen gefangenen Fische frei von dieser Verseuchung sind, da es wohl kaum an Regionen oder Fischarten festzumachen ist. 

Lange story, einfach Googlen, es gibt relativ viele Informationen zu ciguatera im internet.


----------



## jogi2102 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Seychellen - Praslin - Angelmöglichkeiten???*

haben uns wohl für ein Hotel auf Praslin entschieden, die auch Big Game, Grundangeln und Fliegenfischen mit Guide anbieten...

bin mal gespannt, was das kostet - befürchte mal, dass sehr teuer wird - also auf Fliegenfischen hätte ich ja mal lust...


----------



## Dart (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Seychellen - Praslin - Angelmöglichkeiten???*

Wünsche dir einen tollen Urlaub...und schreib doch bitte ein paar Zeilen über das Fischen nach deiner Rückkehr.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## jogi2102 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Seychellen - Praslin - Angelmöglichkeiten???*



Dart schrieb:


> Wünsche dir einen tollen Urlaub...und schreib doch bitte ein paar Zeilen über das Fischen nach deiner Rückkehr.
> Gruss Reiner



Hoffe mal, dass wir morgen die Bestätigung bekommen und alles glatt geht !?!

Und dann wird der Urlaub sowieso unvergesslich...:vik:...

Habe mir gerade nochmal die Angelvideos von den Seychellen angesehen - ein Traum...türkisfarbenes Wasser, weißer Sand und die schönsten Fische (per Fliege und Big Game...)

Denke mal, dass wir einen Ausflug zum Angeln machen werden, ...und danach gibt es natürlich einen Bericht und evtl. auch Fotos


----------

